# Loosing hope. Cycle 5 no transfer today :(((



## IVFPetitAnge (May 21, 2012)

Cycle 1 was abandoned due to bad response to drugs

Cycle 2, first transfer. Collected 19 eggs, 10 fertilised, 4 frozen, 2 put back
Miscarriage at 9 weeks

Cycle 3: FET- chemical

Cycle 4: 15 eggs, 8 fertilised, non to freeze, 2x blasto back : BFN

Cycle 5: 12 eggs.. 2 immature/matture, 4 fertilised, 3 make day 2 and all three arrest/stop growing
NO TRANSFER

I am in bits!!! We had 2 fresh and one FET funded and just paid THOUSANDS for nothing (((

Think my FSH is 5 something


----------



## HopeCove (Jul 28, 2013)

Hi Cozivf
I'm so sorry, you've had such horrible luck. There's not much I can say to make you feel better right now but I really feel for you. Can you go easy on yourself today, do some nice things with your other half or a good friend? I just say to myself constantly 'one step at a time, just get through today, it will get better'.
Sending you virtual hugs,
Xxx


----------

